# new red jewel!!!!



## Python2011 (Oct 2, 2003)

hope you like it. it's a 6 months old sorong gtp


----------



## ad (Oct 2, 2003)

Its a very nice python, The white patterns are very prominent. It would be interesting to see him after he has changed colour. Keep us posted!


----------



## python_guy44 (Oct 2, 2003)

yeah i agree thats an awesome looking little python.


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 2, 2003)

great GTP !! Good to hera from you again!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2003)

Hey python havent heard of u for ages nice snake


----------



## Magpie (Oct 2, 2003)

:0 6 months old and he is doing drugs already?
Very nice python.


----------



## zoe (Oct 2, 2003)

so jealous.....


----------



## Pinkie (Oct 2, 2003)

Absolute darling!


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 2, 2003)

What a great snake, I do so love those Childreni


----------



## Python2011 (Oct 3, 2003)

nice to hear all this beautiful people again! I was stuffed of work and study, so no time to go on the web!
now I'm little more free!


----------



## regenold (May 3, 2004)

have you any pics of her now??


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2004)

Nice snake, does it actually move off its branch though


----------



## Artie (May 3, 2004)

Definitely a jewel! 8)


----------



## regenold (May 3, 2004)

is pythons still on this site?
does he go under a different name?


----------



## Artie (May 3, 2004)

yep, member number 12, first page on member list.


----------



## regenold (May 3, 2004)

ohhh ok then. is he on often nowadays?


----------



## angelrose (May 3, 2004)

Wow, that is a great looking snake....


----------



## Artie (May 3, 2004)

Hasn?t for a while, regenold.


----------



## instar (May 3, 2004)

how cool is that! its absolutly gorgeous, you lucky person.


----------



## insectovor (May 3, 2004)

Yeah the snake looks good, no need to get excited...Things that you can't get are always better.


----------

